# How would you go about finding a lost pet goat?



## estherfraser (Apr 20, 2011)

I took him for a walk. And when I came home, I had the leash in my hand, but the goat was gone.


----------



## walter (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you have any more of what was in the bottle? neah, neah neah


----------

